
The story of ispc: origins (part 1) - pwg
http://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/18/ispc-origins.html
======
fulafel
ISPC seems really interesting. Can anyone name (or anonymously recall)
successful or unsuccessful applications of it?

edit: the project seems to be currently alive - hence the question. there are
also 11 more blog posts in the series.

